# Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen



## Capreolustix (31. August 2015)

Hallo Echogemeinde,

vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir für einen Norwegentrip o.a. Gerät als Mobilgerät angeschafft, da bei den Norwegenurlauben tw. untaugliche oder gar keine Echolote auf den Booten montiert waren.
Nach Erhalt wurde das Gerät kurz getestet, alles funktionierte, danach harrte es auf seinen ersten wirklichen Einsatz, der sich allerdings bisher herauszögerte, da in den letzten 4 Jahren die gemieteten Boote funktionsfähige Echolote / Plotter  an Bord hatten.

Dieses Jahr steht wieder Norge auf dem Plan, angeblich soll das vor Ort vorhandene Echolot nicht zuverlässig funktionieren.

Also Eagle ausgepackt, Batterie geladen, Gerät einschalten und.....nichts.

Bekanntermaßen werden heutzutage Baukomponeten in allen Fertigungsbereichen verbaut, die die Lebenszeit von Geräten begrenzen sollen, jedoch geht Eagle scheinbar einen Schritt weiter:
Hier entwertet sich das Gerät wohl nach Ablauf der Liegedauer, nachdem es nach Erhalt ca. 30 Minuten getestet worden war.

Ganz klasse, so ein Gerät.
Eagle sollte am Besten künftig ein MHD auf die Geräte drucken, damit man weiß, wann man es wegwefern kann, auch wenn es noch keine Stunde im Einsatz war.:c


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Du bist Dir sicher, dass der Akku nach 4 Jahren  Stromabstinenz noch funktioniert, prüfe mal, ob er überhaupt Spannung liefert und wenn ja, wieviel Leistung bringt er
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Den Aku würde ich auch zunächst mal prüfen, b.z.w. mit einem anderen testen.
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der nach vier Jahren ohne Erhaltungsladung, "platt" ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Vanner (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Ich denke auch, dass sich der Akku verabschiedet hat. Die alten NC Akkus konnte und sollte man mit 0 Volt lagern, wenn sie längere Zeit nicht gebraucht wurden. Die neueren NI-MH Akkus sollte mit ca. 80% ihrer Kapazität gelagert werden und regelmäßig, so alle 1/4 Jahr, wieder nachgeladen werden. Macht man das nicht und der Akku geht voltmäßig gegen 0 Volt, dann kannst du die Akkus entsorgen.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Für mich gäbe es zwei mögliche Fehlerquellen:

1. Der Akku. Ich nehme einmal an, das es ein BleiGel oder Bleiflies Akku 12 V ist. Eine vierjährige Lagerung ohne Erhaltungsladung bewirkt definitiv eine Tiefenentladung (Faustregel Entladung ca 5% pro Monat) und damit mehr oder weniger seinen Exitus. Für 15-20 Euro gibt es Ersatz, also kein Grund zum Jammern. Bei einer Neuanschaffung würde ich aber über einen LiFePo Akku nachdenken. Damit gibt es die Probleme nicht und man spart auch noch 2/3 des Gewichtes ein.

2. Bei nichtsachgerechter Lagerung des Echolotes (z.B. in feuchter Umgebung) kann sich über einen sehr langen Zeitraum auch Feuchtigkeit in der Elektronik ansammeln. Die Folge wäre ein Kurzschluss und damit ein Blackout des Gerätes.

3. Eine Verabschiedung des Gerätes durch "Sollbruch" ist sicher nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.

Die ganze Geschichte lässt sich ganz leicht prüfen:
Stromanschluss des Echolotes (nur mit Kabelsicherung, 3A)
an einer anderen 12V Batterie (Autobatterie geht auch) anschließen und schauen ob es läuft.


----------



## Capreolustix (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Nein, der Akku bringt sogar so viel Leistung, daß ich damit das Quad starten kann.

Er ist durchgemessen mit 13,84 V.

Lagerung des Geräts im Angelzimmer schließe ich ebenfalls als Fehlerursache ( zu feucht ) aus.

Was ich allerdings durchaus ernst meine, ist die von anderen Geräten ( vorwiegend aus der weißen Ecke ) bekannte Begrenzung der Lebensdauer, die immer wieder bei Tests mit einer Baukomponete auffallen, die als Schwachstelle ausgeführt sind.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

hattest du eine Sicherung zwischen dein Echo und
Batterie?


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Naja, die Lebensdauerbgrenzung bezieht sich aber eher auf den Betrieb und nichtauf die Lagerung, nehmen wir mal den Bezug auf die braue Ware, da wird häufig bei Einzelkomponenten wie z.b. Kondensatoren relativ preiswerte und auch von den Parametern grenzwertige Ware verbaut, die bei geringsten Abweichungen irgeneines Parameters das zeitliche segnet,
der Tip mit der Sicherung ist noch passend und evtl. Prüfung des Anschlußkabels auf Kabelbruch
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Capreolustix (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*

Fliegende Sicherung ist nicht vorhanden, inwendige Gerätesicherung ist vermutlich für mich nicht zugänglich, da das Gerät mit Stickstoff gefüllt sein dürfte.
Probe mit anderem Akku um Akku- und Meßgerätefehler auszuschließen ebenfalls durchgeführt, gleiches Ergebnis, nämlich keine Reaktion.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eagle seafinder 640 cdf, Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen*



Capreolustix schrieb:


> .... inwendige Gerätesicherung ist vermutlich für mich nicht zugänglich, da das Gerät mit Stickstoff gefüllt sein dürfte.



Wie kommst du darauf?
Bevor du es wegwirfst nehm ich es gerne mal in Augenschein, vielleicht ist ja was zu retten.


----------

